# Hello Chicken lovers



## TerryQui (Sep 10, 2012)

I am new to this forum, been mostly on BYC. I am reading around here and love it though. 
There can never be too much chicken information, learning from fellow chicken lovers. I have had my chickens a year and a half and I know I am fully in trouble now because I keep finding new ones that I want. 
I hate feeding them the store bought food, but buying the amounts to make my own food doesn't seem practical even for my 30 plus chickens. Especially since over half of them are Serama and OEG.
So I am always looking for good ideas on feeding them healthier and NOT SOY.
We live in the city and they have about a third of my back yard that we fenced in for them. They have fresh grass to run on and we have two areas as one is just for Serama's. 
My small ones are largely babies yet. I have only six aruacona size, some are mixed, that are pretty awesome layers and the rest in the main coop are my diva bantams, silkie, cochin etc. 
Those do not lay regular so I am lucky to get breakfast out of these guys. lol BUTTTT, I am so happy keeping them. They make life so much fun.
I call it "Cheap Fun" to my husband as they don't cost alot and I am not into movies, drinking, smoking, coffee, and other things that cost money that way.
My chickens are my high. 
I also have two loving bunnies, two ferrets and one tiny chihuahua.
Lastly I breed green cheek conures and have for many years.
http://www.feathersnsong.com
I have one side of our basement for the conures, their babies and any nursery chicks.
We have nine kids, but all are adults now, so I am officially "sort of" in retirement.
We adopted five after giving birth to four.
Our two youngest have some special needs due to alcohol effects in the womb, so I do help them alot and one still lives at home.
BUT THE CHICKENS LIGHTEN UP MY WHOLE LIFE SO MUCH that it makes all things joyful.
They are on my heart every day.
Gosh, and I keep finding new breeds that I like.
Eventually I want to live in the country where I can be unlimited. lol.
We have worked to hawk proof, predator proof, every thing. I now have bird netting over the top of my whole area because I saw a hawk land out there. 
Everyone was pretty loud about that and scared the hawk away, thankfully, but I wasn't taking any chances after that.
I have a couple owl decoys out there now and some scattered CD's for light reflections and I keep clothes on my tiny CHI, so that she doesn't look like an animal.
We live near a hawks nest. Sorry hawks, I don't care about feeding your hunger with my babies.
Looking forward to meeting other fellow chicken addicts.
Terry
http://www.parentingfasdkids.com

This is our two best layers and favorite babies. Our first. They are RIR/Araucona mixes. I hatched them here and they are the only two out of three chickens out there that will squat for a pet.









These all turned out to be boys and went to another farm, but I sure love this picture.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello and welcome Terryqui. I'm from NJ and not nearly as interesting as you are. Lol. I do have two chihuahuas though. Well I look forward to your contributions and pictures. Hope you have fun visiting us here in Chicken Land.


----------



## TerryQui (Sep 10, 2012)

Awe I love them! Do they like your chickens?


----------



## TerryQui (Sep 10, 2012)

This is my Chi babies. The chocolate one now lives with my daughter and I have Layla, the tiny one. She is spoiled to the hilt.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello and Welcome from the UK. 
Beautiful chihuahuas


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They have raised kittens, puppies, wild birds, rabbits, reptiles and they currently live with a crazy mean conure and 6 cats. So no, I don't know how they will be with chickens but I don't expect a problem. Everyone knows I'm in charge and there's plenty of good food and fresh water available so we all get along. There's always interest but no one is every predatory.


----------



## Matunda (Sep 21, 2012)

Great action shot of the chicks! They are so much fun to watch.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Terri! Welcome aboard. We're delighted to have you join us other chicken addicts.  We really need to start a chickens annoymous on here.  BYC was my absolute go to the first year with my first 6 girls. Great site with lots of easy to read & understand info.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Hello and welcome Terryqui. I'm from NJ and not nearly as interesting as you are. Lol. I do have two chihuahuas though. Well I look forward to your contributions and pictures. Hope you have fun visiting us here in Chicken Land.


My pappy looks like yours!

I'm new to this forum. Love my chickens. Had them about 6 years now. Had my broody silkie hatch a couple of eggs from a friend and both were roosters. Can't keep them, but found a good home for the both.

Have a good day....


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Well it seems I'm in good company. Although I don't have my chooks yet, we do have a cockatiel, two bunnies (my hubby is a magician), two dogs and two pet rats. So a few chickens is really only adding to the menagerie that is our home! My 11 year old daughter is very much looking forward to the arrival of the chickens.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's fun. Same here. 6 cats, 3 dogs and a loud conure (is there any other kind?). Chickens should be easy. Lol


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello welcome here! and Love the Pics, Glad to see you here!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

TheGarryFarm said:


> Hello welcome here! and Love the Pics, Glad to see you here!


Just had a quick look at your website. Love your philosophy and your outreach. God bless!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

WELCOME !!!! Sorry I'm late to The party !! Better Nate than lever.. Ur uhhh.. Ya know. Glad to have ya !


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome, you are right, you can never get too much "chicken speak" !!

I was on BYC a long time ago. I'm sad to say many people didn't get my sense of humor or my personal ironic, sardonic, sarcastic look at life.



So far, this is a better fit.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

In very glad you're here and I can be your Chicken Friend Roslyn. Chicken land would not be the same without you. ;-)


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree Roslyn.. Nowadays ya gotta have a sense of humor.. Ya know lighten up ! Glad others feel the same !


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

If I didn't have humor, I would be in big trouble.... ! Now I think my humor borderlines, you have to just be a farmer or have animals or be a bit childish to get it.... I wanted to call our farm Plum Nelly, as in plum \nelly in Alabama, but then wanted it named Plum Nelly as in Plum Nelly Crazy. You have to be to take on farming for a living....Welcome again kiwicsi


----------



## TerryQui (Sep 10, 2012)

Well Hi every one .Thanks for introducing. Life has to settle down here a bit so I can take some time to look around here. 
Going to look at some Blue laced Wyandot's on Saturday. FUN!! THey look beautiful in pictures online!


----------

